# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Синий экран смерти

## tiestok

Привет! Расскажу все по порядку. Пол года назад брат приобрел игровой компьютер. С тех пор его мучает синий экран смерти. Работает без проблем недели, затем начинается, в день по 10 раз, когда играешь, когда слушаешь музыку, без разницы. Сам живет в деревне. Привез комп мне в город, у меня не раз не завис. Решил отнести по гарантии. Показал мастерам синий экран, они сказали что аппаратная  ошибка, возможно плохое напряжение. Все протестировали, ошибок не нашли, компьютер вернули. Дальше брат ставил стабилизатор, менял блок питания, клавиатуру, мышь, все возможные ОС, все бестолку. Снова мне его привезли, отнес по гарантии, ребята которые там работают играли на нем две недели, все возможные игры, запускали все возможные тесты, оставляли на ночь, ни каких ошибок. Кто сталкивался с такой бедой?

СИНИЙ ЭКРАН

----------


## Cheechako

> ...синий экран смерти...в день по 10 раз...Сам живет в деревне...возможно плохое напряжение...ставил стабилизатор...[/URL]


По симптомам скорее всего действительно проблемы с питанием - стабилизатор может и не помочь (увы, проблемы сельской жизни), лучше попробовать UPS, тем более что и стабилизатор нужен типа такого.

----------

tiestok (27.06.2012)

----------


## tiestok

не понял, упс брать или вами приведенный стабилизатор?

----------


## Cheechako

Для окончательного выбора нужно определиться с нагрузкой, но главное - состоянием сети (измерить напряжение/поговорить с электриками и т.п.) :confused:
При падении напряжения стабилизатор обеспечивает его постоянство за счёт изменения тока, и не факт, что сеть "потянет" в требуемых пределах (увы, отечественные сельские реалии); UPS - за счёт батареи, соответственно, в течение ограниченного времени. Хороший стабилизатор - устройство дорогое (впрочем, хороший UPS - тоже).
 Вслепую конкретные решения советовать трудно (на практике встречался с тем, что во вполне городских условиях напряжение "гуляло" от 160 до 280В, вылечилось только после долгого выяснения отношений с электриками; о стоимости соответствующего стабилизатора и думать не хочется :().
Советов по выбору стабилизаторов/UPS'ов много (например, 1, 2...), однако нужно определить масштабы/причины проблемы, поскольку в принципе не исключены и помехи от какого-то оборудования соседей (что-то мощное и "не очень" исправное).

----------

tiestok (27.06.2012)

----------


## tamalex

Советую обратить внимание на стабилизаторы Ресанта.

----------

tiestok (27.06.2012)

----------


## tiestok

Понял, спасибо!

----------


## tiestok

Попал к брату в село, так у него тут комп соввсем  с ума сходит, все возможные синие экраны выдает. Переустановил с форматирование диска С, проверил на вирусы, бестолку! У других ребят на этой же электропроводке проблем не возникает с компом. Что сможете сказать по тим скринам?

----------


## Cheechako

Ежели можно верить базе знаний Microsoft'а, ошибки  0x0000003b / 0x0000001e /  0x000000d1 могут быть обусловлены проблемами с диском (включая нехватку на нём места), памятью, сетевой картой, видео (преимущественно для карт от Ati), и даже Logitech'евскими мышами/клавиатурами (и соответствующими драйверами и системными файлами), что плохо согласуется с переустановкой системы и прогонами тестов - резонным кажется исследовать "окружающую среду" (ну, может быть кошка провода грызёт :confused:); быть может, разобрать/собрать - контактные эффекты, локальный перегрев, но это должны были заметить в сервисе. Плохо, если это какая-то "плавающая" неисправность "железа" - отследить такое бывает очень трудно :(




> Работает без проблем недели...ставил стабилизатор...


Вот именно способность долгой работы смущает, наводя на мысль о неких внешних причинах. И что имеется в виду под стабилизатором (обычно под таким названием любят продавать _сетевые фильтры_, толк от которых достаточно сомнителен)?
В принципе, можно попробовать посмотреть дампы памяти (есть такая программа - BlueScreenView), но, судя по снимками, они не всегда успевают записаться.

----------

tiestok (05.07.2012)

----------


## tamalex

Судя по тому, что все ошибки разные, попробуйте проверить драйвера по этому способу.

----------

tiestok (05.07.2012)

----------


## tiestok

*tamalex*,
Спасибо, проверю!

----------

